# Artistic Cigar Pics



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

For fun.


----------



## Corban227 (Jun 22, 2013)

If you have a macro lense, take a pic super close


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool. I have no pics but I like to look. I'm a cigar voyeur.


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

like the first one, classic look to it


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

The first one, but with a Cohiba.
Id buy that......


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

here are some of mine


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Was messing around and ended up with this


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Nice looking pictures!!!! Good job all of you!


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

A few from my photography collection.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> Was messing around and ended up with this


This one is awesome!


----------



## Gladiator4 (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome looking shots dgold21 and FireRunner,
Definitely worthy of being a computer wallpaper


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Some great shots here. How do people feel, in general, about artistic borders, as in dgold21's pic? I kind of like them, as they add to the feel that the photographer is trying to convey. I think it goes along with the HDR and other effects that can be added to the original. I've been playing with my iphone and using some other effects in my regular photography for artistic effect. Most other times just a regular borderless photo is all that's necessary. Do others agree, or rather prefer a clean, borderless look to photos?


----------



## MikeRizzLe (Aug 3, 2013)

Some nice shots!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cigar5150 said:


> Some great shots here. How do people feel, in general, about artistic borders, as in dgold21's pic? I kind of like them, as they add to the feel that the photographer is trying to convey. I think it goes along with the HDR and other effects that can be added to the original. I've been playing with my iphone and using some other effects in my regular photography for artistic effect. Most other times just a regular borderless photo is all that's necessary. Do others agree, or rather prefer a clean, borderless look to photos?


I like the borders. I think good photography is only enhanced by the proper framing/matting choices and digital borders are a way to do something similar with a picture that has not yet been printed.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm half and half. I don't mind some borders, but the OP's filters I'm not a huge fan of.

This is one of my favorite pictures I've shot of cigar stuff. Don't know if it's "artistic", but I like it


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> Was messing around and ended up with this


This photograph gets my vote.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

A couple iphone snaps, including my new avatar. First time posting pics. Preview looks a little pixelated. I'll hit "submit" and see how it goes up.

















Success :banana: I guess clicking on the images brings up a better view.


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Options*

Here are a few different options of basically the same subjects. I want to post one on the "Cigars Plus Drinks" thread. Any favorite?

View attachment 79791


View attachment 79792


I guess I haven't quite figured out the upload process here yet. Can't get the other photos up :ask:


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah man I like this one alot too,cool








[/QUOTE]


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Just me playing around on the iPhone the other day:


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Just me playing around on the iPhone the other day:


Nice!


----------



## waltah (Aug 14, 2013)

Phone pic


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

good job on the pics


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

A few of my go-to cigars... Padron 1926 Serie No. 6 lined up and my attempt to be "artistic" ... Phone pics


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I've come a long way in the last year hehe!
The link: J. Klavins Instagram


----------



## chadpack (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## w_wilkinson (Sep 29, 2014)

This is just beautiful!


----------

